# Hey, I'm in CTT!



## Lee Willis (Jan 1, 2014)

I'm bursting with pride (and so modest, too!) - my layout is featured in the latest _Classic Toy Trains_ (October '15). Anyone who wants to see more of my layout might want to look through it. I'm particularly proud of having it featured in CTT -- it's been my favorite since I got back into O-gauge ten years ago. Roger Carp, Bob Keller, and Carl Swanson are stand-up people I respect as much as anyone in model railroading. They contacted me about the article when they say my layout on the cover of my first 'Streets book, and I am flattered and want to thank them for their attention. 

It is quite an experience to read about and see your layout through the eyes of others. Roger Carp is a very creative writer and he has a real way with words and pictures. He focused on how I still use lessons and methods I learned 60 years ago when my Dad, brother, and I had an O-gauge layout, and on how "practical" I am. I never thought of myself that way: I was just having fun!


----------



## PatKn (Jul 14, 2015)

Congratulations Lee. :appl::appl::appl:
I've been following you on this and the other Forum for quire a while and your innovative approach teamed with your willingness to share with other modelers has made you a favorite of mine. Well deserved praise from CTT to pick your layout. :smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## TomW2034 (Jun 2, 2015)

Way to go, Lee! You have a right to be super-proud.

Tom


----------



## Guest (Aug 18, 2015)

You are a very deserving guy in our hobby and this recognition is long overdue. Having your layout featured in CTT is a great honor.

I look forward to receiving my copy soon. Now I really have a good reason to be excited about the October issue.

Congratulations!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## teledoc (Oct 22, 2014)

Congratulations on a super layout, and it deserved a write up in CTT. It is the one subscription that I continue to get, and I enjoy reading about other layouts, the detail that goes into them.


----------



## Guest (Aug 18, 2015)

Cannot wait to receive my issue!! A well deserved honor for all you do in the world of model railroading... I, for one, have thoroughly enjoyed all of your reviews of the various O scale products and pictures of your great layout!!


----------



## BobS (Jun 18, 2015)

Well Lee, you have outdone yourself! I think you should be chosen to set up the NATIONAL LAYOUT for the White House. Now, if we could only get congress to agree to have one. 

What is on the agenda for an encore?


----------



## steam chaser (Feb 21, 2011)

Congrats, what an honor and something to be proud of.what an achievement in a hobby that we are all so passionate about.My hat is off too ya.


----------



## WildcatRR (Jul 28, 2013)

*Ctt*

Well done Lee. Your love and encouragement of our hobby has been an inspiration to all in our forum. I look forward to reading the article and your future contributions to this forum.
You must be very proud.


----------



## L.J. (Jul 23, 2015)

Congratulations Lee! Very nice article.

Larry


----------



## Trent Bishop (Jun 8, 2015)

*Excellent*

Congratulations Lee.Have to pick up a copy in Canada.Good guy lots of help and advice.http://www.modeltrainforum.com/images/smilies/appl.gif


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Wow, that's great Lee. It must be nice to earn a spread like that, good going!


----------



## icolectto (Nov 28, 2012)

Outstanding Lee ! !

As you know, we in the South always say that the cream rises to the top, congratulations.

:appl:


----------



## Prewar Pappy (Jul 26, 2015)

*You're Finally A Star*

Lee,
My very special friend you made it. If you get any closer to fame. We, your somewhat adoring fans will needs shades just to read your posts. We love ya anyway!


----------



## Pingman (Aug 18, 2015)

Congratulations, Lee--well deserved, indeed!!!


----------



## Wood (Jun 9, 2015)

My hardy congratulations to you also. Well deserved and well earned. You have talent, persistence and a great nature. I have been reading your posts for multiple years now and you share, teach and help all of us. Never have I read an off beat or sarcastic comment from you Lee. You know how to tell a story, with a dose of humor, and keep the message simple. It's all about modeling trains and I have enjoyed every bit of your work.

Thank you.


----------



## Patrick1544 (Apr 27, 2013)

Congratulations, Lee. I'll see your layout in the issue!


----------



## pookybear (Feb 3, 2011)

Congratulations. Nice to get recognition for all the hard work you have done building a great layout.

Pookybear


----------



## Magic (Jan 28, 2014)

Nice going Lee. I'm new to your work but from what I've seen here on MTF well deserved. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:

Magic


----------



## cole226 (Feb 8, 2013)

congrats lee
you made the big time!:smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## Yellowstone Special (Jun 23, 2015)

Congratulations Lee! I let my subscription to CTT expire just before I moved to Utah, so will have to look for a news stand copy. That's quite an honor and your layout and skills deserve national exposure. Nice going! :appl:


----------



## Guest (Aug 19, 2015)

Indirectly, though very important, Lee's article brings added recognition to this Forum where he now calls his Forum home.

We can all be proud of Lee.


----------



## FVTrains (Jun 19, 2015)

Lee

Read the article online, congratulations! Was disappointed that there were no photos of the waterskiing or sailing. Also no mention of the grocery store horse ride. But it was nonetheless an outstanding article. As great as the article is, though, it really doesn't give your layout its deserved admiration, that's how wonderful it is. 

Richly deserved kudos, my friend!

Bruce


----------



## Chugman (Jun 17, 2015)

That is great, Lee! I can't wait to get my copy in the mail. 

Art


----------



## sjm9911 (Dec 20, 2012)

Congratulations Lee! Well done, we all knew your work was top notch is this why your book sales spiked? If so you'll probably sell a lot more!


----------



## Mark Boyce (Jul 22, 2015)

I just received my copy yesterday. I only had a chance to flip through the magazine and look at your photos. I can't wait to read the article.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

:appl:Congratulations Lee, did you buy a couple hundred copies of the magazine?:thumbsup:


----------



## mikew (Jun 19, 2015)

Well done Lee - I will have to look out for the mag over here in the UK !

MIKE


----------



## BradF (Jul 23, 2015)

Way to go Lee! As Pat said above, I have been following you posts and layout since you started posting on another forum and I am glad I found you over here.

Brad


----------



## rrbill (Mar 11, 2012)

Lee, After checking my local magazine source today, I discovered they are displaying the September issue of CTT, which does have a photo of you in the Photo Forum section. The October issue may be received Monday and go on display then. Congrats to you and thanks for sharing your fine work with us.


----------



## DMASSO (Jul 25, 2015)

Congratulations Lee. I know your work is top notch and it is a good feeling. My club was in the previous issue and people have been coming to the club just to see it up close and personal.


----------



## Lee Willis (Jan 1, 2014)

Thank you, Dmasso I saw the previous issue spread about you club layout. Nice set up you guys have. It represents a lot of work. I liked it a lot. 

BTW, not just because my layout is in there, but I have always thought that CTT does by far the best layout reviews and spreads I've seen. Roger Carps eye for detail and arrangement of a photo is the best in this business. I learned A LOT about photography from his feedback as I sent him photos for the aricle on my layout and he sent me advice back on how to improve them. In particular, the one he really likes (of the 2-6-6-2 coming around Raton Pass, was much improved after his advice. He is a true artist with layout articles, and the one on yours was really interesting.


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

It takes quite a while for the CTT magazines to make their way to the west coast. I just received mine yesterday (Saturday.) The article on Lee and the layout is truly great. I have followed the postings on the other forum with great interest. I have been a member here at MTF but was only looking at the S forum. I sure am glad I decided to look through the other MTF forums.
As an S gauge collector/operator I wish there was an S version of 'streets. the operating cars and trucks make a great difference in the realism and fun of the layout. Lee, I congratulate you on your accomplishments.


----------



## Pingman (Aug 18, 2015)

Two questions, Lee:

1. When the article was completed, had you already decided to revise your upper level? 

2. How soon after the article was completed did you begin the upper level revision?

Thanks.


----------



## Lee Willis (Jan 1, 2014)

No, I had not decided to revise my upper level when the article was done. had no even thought of it. 

The article was locked in in early December of last year. I didn't decided to revise my upper level until late Spring. this year.


----------



## teledoc (Oct 22, 2014)

Just got home, and my issue was waiting. Great article, BUT, "Can I have your autograph????" LOL. Congrats!!


----------



## DMASSO (Jul 25, 2015)

Lee Willis said:


> Thank you, Dmasso I saw the previous issue spread about you club layout. Nice set up you guys have. It represents a lot of work. I liked it a lot.
> 
> BTW, not just because my layout is in there, but I have always thought that CTT does by far the best layout reviews and spreads I've seen. Roger Carps eye for detail and arrangement of a photo is the best in this business. I learned A LOT about photography from his feedback as I sent him photos for the aricle on my layout and he sent me advice back on how to improve them. In particular, the one he really likes (of the 2-6-6-2 coming around Raton Pass, was much improved after his advice. He is a true artist with layout articles, and the one on yours was really interesting.


Thank you Lee.

Don
bmrailways.com


----------



## MOVL (Aug 23, 2015)

Congratulations Lee! I'll be sure to get a copy of the mag.


----------



## bill937ca (Jul 18, 2014)

FVTrains said:


> Lee
> 
> Read the article online, congratulations! Was disappointed that there were no photos of the waterskiing or sailing. Also no mention of the grocery store horse ride. But it was nonetheless an outstanding article. As great as the article is, though, it really doesn't give your layout its deserved admiration, that's how wonderful it is.
> 
> ...


There was a picture of Lee's water skiing scene on page 8 of the September 2015 Classic Toy Trains.


----------

